# Windows 2000?



## Maik (12. März 2001)

Hallo @ all!

Wie findet ihr eigentlich Win 2000? Ich habe schon soviel von Win 2000 gehört, aber ich weis bisjetzt noch nicht, ob Win 2000 gut oder schlecht ist! Es gibt auch irgendwelche verschiedene Versionen oder so was in der Art! Ich zähl mal alles auf was ich kenne. Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir was über die verschiedenen Begriffe eine Erklärung abgeben könnt.

Win 2000 Professional - ist glaub ich das normale Win 2000
Win 2000 Server - ???
Service pack - ???

Wenns noch mehr zusatzprogramme oder sowas gibt würd ich auch gern von euch wissen welches und eine Erklärung.

Danke schon im Vorraus!!!!!

Cu Maik

-------------
http://www.maikdeutsch.cjb.net
scorpion@cheatandmore.de
-------------


----------



## Tetsuo (17. März 2001)

Win2k - Professionel ist die normale Workstation da hast du recht.

Win2k - Server ist spezial stabil ausgelegt damit es laut Microsoft ewig läuft und möglichst wenig neugestarte sein muss für http ftp oder andere Protokole.

Service Pack - ist wie ein Update für Win2k da es unter Win2k erst nach der Installation des Service Packs 1 möglich ist Spiele normal zu Spielen.

Ansonsten meine Meinung zu Win2k:

Es ist ein sehr gutes Betriebssystem besser als Win98 allemal. Aber an die Stabilität von Linux kommt es immer noch nicht ran. Wenn du aber zocken willst und dazu noch ein einigermasen stabiles System haben willst solltest du dich auf jeden Fall für Win2k entscheiden. Ich habe damit keine Probleme seidher.


----------



## Moartel (3. April 2001)

*Veträglichkeit????*

Klingt ja ganz nett, aber wie verträgt sich Win2k mit anderen Systemen. Auf meinem Rechner laufen ein SuSE Linux 7.1 Pro und ein WIN98 SE. Ich würde gerne noch ein Win2k installieren, um es ein weing zu testen, möchte danach aber keines der anderen Systeme neu installieren müssen, weil alles im A**** ist. 
Soll ich die Partition mit Win98 während der Installation verstecken? 
Welcher Bootloader eignet sich besser, LILO oder NTLDR?
Muss ich zum starten von Win98 oder Win2k das andere Windows verstecken, dass Windows meint, dass es aus der ersten Primären Partition der ersten Festplatte gestartet wird?

Wer weiß Bescheid?


----------



## Tetsuo (3. April 2001)

Hi Moartel,

aslo ich persönlich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht die Zeit mir ne neue Linux Partition zu machen. Aber ich habe mich bei Leuten erkundigt die sowas am laufen haben. Und diese sagen es macht sich Einwandfrei. Also stabil da Win2k ja eh ein Moresystemcheck besitzt. Du kannst mit Win2k sogar Win98 se nebenher laufen lassen.

Have Fun


----------



## Klon (3. April 2001)

Yop ich hab Win98 SE und nebenbei Win2k Advanced Server,
ich muss sagen ich bin von Win2k Adv. Srv total begeistert, ich habe den IIS mit PHP3/4 laufen, sammt MailServer, MySQL und es läuft super stabil, die Oberfläche ist verspielt mittlerweile wie bei Linux, der Schatten des Mauszeigers hats mir besonders angetan.

Das OS erfüllt alle Anforderungen die man an eine Entwicklungs/Produktionsplatform haben kann, IMHO.

Best wishes,
Klon


----------



## Moartel (3. April 2001)

Danke für die Auskunft. 
Aber wie siehts mit dem Bootmanager aus? Soll ich LILO oder NTLDR nehmen?
Ist es vielleicht möglich, den NTLDR in LILO einzutragen?
Überschreibt Win2k beim installieren den MBR? 

Das wären noch die Auskünfte, die ich bräuchte, bevor ich meinen Rechner schon wieder der Gefahr eines neuen Betriebsystems zumute.


----------



## Tetsuo (3. April 2001)

Use the Lilo Luke *srmusmrusnmr*

My Lasersword will bring you down Vader the Time has come.
Shutup Traitor i´m your Daddy i´m your Daddy


----------



## Schu (15. Juni 2001)

des kann ich dir auch net so genau sagen ich hatte den boot magic drauf und da ging win 2k, 98se, und linux 7.1
aber mim linux boot manager hats probs gegeben


----------



## sübegedei (16. Juni 2001)

*win2k*

Ich kann win2k nur empfehlen, seit ich des draufgeschmissen hab funzt mein P120 wieder! Außerdem kann man ja mehrere Betriebssysteme nebenher haben!


----------



## shiver (13. Juli 2001)

hab win2k jetzt genau seit 3 stunden und der explorer hat sich schon 3 mal verabschieded........ na ich weiss net!?!


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (13. Juli 2001)

jo shiver is bei mir auch....   alle sagen es ist toll, nur bei mir nicht


----------



## shiver (13. Juli 2001)

"bla bla hat einen fehler verursacht. starten sie das programm neu" => und das beim explorer!!!!!!


----------



## tomtutorial (14. Juli 2001)

@ Zak & Shiver: Entweder habt Ihr alte Krücken, die Ihr benutzt oder falsche Treiber installiert (also keine Win2k Treiber), oder Ihr habt bei der Installation schon Fehler gemacht.

Nebenbei möchte ich bemerken, das mein Win2k seit fast einem 3/4 Jahr super stabil läuft, d.h. kein Absturz in dieser Zeit. Und ich hab wirklich eine Menge Applikationen installiert.     

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2001)

@tomJoke


hab nen amd duron 800er mit 896 mb ram.........ist das ne krücke??
hab das win2k "jungfräulich" installiert, d.h. nicht über ne andere installation drüber.......... und da ich beruflich mit computern arbeite und win2k schon x-mal installiert hab, bezweifle ich, dass ich einen fehler gemacht hab..........???


----------



## tomtutorial (14. Juli 2001)

@ shiver

tja wenn das so ist, dann äähhhhh....hast du irgendwie woanders einen Wurm drine <g>. Hast du bei deinen RAM Bausteinen ein Mischbestückung? evtl. unkompatible Hardware? Ansonsten weiß icke auch nüscht!!! 

mfg, Tom Joke

PS. Wollte nicht an deinen Fähigkeiten zweifeln!


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2001)

@tom

no prob, frauen und technik, du weisst ja  (=> ich nehms mit humor)

also ich hab alles 133er drin, 1x128, 1x256 und 1x512.......
ich glaub nicht, dass es am speicher liegt..... und hardwaremässig gibt es eigentlich nur bei meiner webcam probs, aber da installier ich jetzt die neuen treiber und dann is es ok.... was solls....... wenigstens is der ganze rechner noch nie abgeschmiert. stabil und schneller als 98 is es schon....... aber der explorer kackt halt immer ab...


----------



## tomtutorial (14. Juli 2001)

Mit Mischbestückung meine ich, ob die RAM´s von verschiedenen Herstellern sind. Damit habe ich schon mehr als einmal probleme gehabt. Und dabei entstehen auch immer die kuriosesten Fehler. Nimm doch mal den 128er & den 256er raus und lass die Kiste ne´ Zeit lang nur mit dem 512er laufen, wenn der Explorer dann nicht mehr abkackt, hast du den Fehler gefunden.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2001)

das ist ne idee....... werd ich mal probieren müssen. ist "blabla.exe hat einen fehler verursacht..." eine meldung, wenn der speicher nicht stimmt?! kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber das probier ich mal!

danke!

ps: mein 200stes posting, juhu


----------



## tomtutorial (14. Juli 2001)

Ja, genau solche Fehler & diverse andere Fehler habe ich deswegen schon gehabt. Ich sag nur "extrem kurios".

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2001)

danke aber hab jetzt sp2 draufgepackt und es läuuuuuuuuuuuuuuft! jippie!


----------



## Moartel (14. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom Joke _
> *@ shiver
> Hast du bei deinen RAM Bausteinen ein Mischbestückung? evtl. unkompatible Hardware? Ansonsten weiß icke auch nüscht!!!
> *



argh RAM!
Ich hasse das Zeugs. Erst letzt Woche habe ich meinen schönen 128 MB-Riegel rauswerfen müssen weil er kaputt war. Jetzt habe ich 256 MB   .
Aber dass verschiedener RAM Ärger mit Schutzfehlern macht glaube ich nicht. Eher mit kompletten Abstürzen.


----------



## Mephisto (20. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Danke für die Auskunft.
> Aber wie siehts mit dem Bootmanager aus? Soll ich LILO oder NTLDR nehmen?
> Ist es vielleicht möglich, den NTLDR in LILO einzutragen?
> ...



Ja, Windows2000 überschreibt bei der Installation den MBR. Du kannst mit dem Windows Boot Manager eh nix mehr anfangen, wenn du Linux hast. Falls du ein System ohne Linux machen willst und Win2k und Win98 paralell benutzen willst, MUSST  du Windows98 ZUERST installieren.

---
Win2K Advanced Server rulez:smoke: :smoke:


----------



## Rene (21. August 2001)

Hi,

@ alle die glauben das viel RAM auch viel Geschwindigkeit 

Nur eine gute CPU und gutes Mainboard (+gute HDD,+aktuelle Treiber, +Datenpflege) garantieren zuverlässigen und schnellen gebrauch von win2k. Viel RAM hilft da wirklich nur beim rendering!


René  :# :# :#


----------



## Rene (21. August 2001)

Cool wie die 3 da oben mich fertig machen!


----------



## Moartel (22. August 2001)

Hast schon recht Rene. Um die CPU brauchst du dir aber keine Sorgen zu machen. Da hat eigentlich jeder eine gute. Meistens eher zu gut für das System (siehe Discount-PCs).
Das Mainboard wird viel zu oft unterschätzt. Dabei ist es doch naheliegend dass die Komponente durch die *sämtliche* Daten laufen auch was taugen muss. 
Der RAM ist aber auch sehr wichtig. 256 MB RAM ist schon fast das mindeste was man heute haben sollte. Insbesondere unter Win2k. Ich habe seit kurzem auch Win2k und bin froh dass ich soviel RAM habe. Die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers wird aber auch zu oft unterschätzt.

Zu den Treibern kann ich nur sagen dass ich selber nie geglaubt hätte wie viel die bringen bis ich das selber ausprobiert habe. NUR durch neue Treiber habe ich aus meinem PC unter Q3 ganze 10% mehr Power rausgeholt. Das ist jetzt in fps gemessen, aber die Festplatte ist um weit mehr als 10% schneller geworden.
Bei HDs ist mir vor kurzem was passiert. Auf einer LAN mit fast vollgeswitchtem Netzwerk hat jemand einen Patch für HL von mir saugen wollen. Es ging mit guten 4MB/s. Da sein Freund aber weder mich noch ihn im Netzwerk gefunden hat hat zuerst jemand anders den Patch von mir gesaugt und ihn dann freigegeben. Von ihm konnte man nur mit knapp 1MB/s saugen. Als ich dann die DMA-Unterstützung bei ihm aktiviert habe hat allein diese Maßnahme seine Festplatte auf gute 3MB/s beschleunigt. 

Gute Treiber sind soviel wert wie min. 100MHz mehr bei der CPU. Aber billiger!


----------



## Glavis (24. August 2001)

Ja, die Leistung hängt oft von der Kompabilität ab.
Ich hatte einen PIII500 katmai Slot1 mit einem alten via-chipsatz,ATI Rage Fury xpert,64 siemens RAM.
3dMark2000:2156Marks
Aktualisierung
1.Chaintech Übertakterboard mit neuem VIA Chipsatz mit BIOS-Update
2.128 OEM-RAMs133Mhz,im BIOS CAS2 aktiviert
3.inno 3d GeForce 256 um 20% übertaktet mit NForce Tweaker
4.PIII500 übertaktet mit 112Mhz FSB,Multiplikator auf 5,560Mhz
 superstabil
3dMark2000 nach Aktualisierung:4689Marks= AthlonB900
Also:Wennes die RAM`s unterstützen,CAS2 aktivieren
(dies ist die Anzahl der Arbeitsschritte von Prozessor zu RAM:
bei CAS3: Prozessor Fragt an,RAM antwortet,Prozessor greift zu)
Grafikkarte+guter Lüfter bringt auch noch einiges an Leistung
und durch das BIOS update wird auch noch einiges an Leistung gutgemacht
Mit gutem Board kriegt ihr auch noch einiges an Leistung,meistens ist nicht der Hersteller(ASUS,Elitegroup),entscheidend, sondern der Chipsatz!
Time is Money,speed=Cash
 :| :#


----------

